# Choosing The Best Lead Rope For Your Horse



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I just buy line at Lowes, about 14 foot and melt both ends. I find a line that feels good in my hand. about 3/4 inch diameter. I dont use any kind of snap, take the line in the halter loop, out the back, all the way around the front in the back and out the front. You can leave some hanging if you like to shorten it. basically making a square not that is easy to untie with the halter loop. Tjis is waht I use for a training line.

For general purpose leads and ties while riding and grooming , I use a three strand braid of 1/4 line that I have left over from tieing rope halter. I domt use a snap there either, one end I weave an eye splice the other end is straight.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I like pink ones.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I like 12 ft ones but I don't use them for lunging really, maybe sending around in a circle or two but I think they are too short for actual lunging. 

I used to have the heavy "natural horsemanship" style ones, with the red or other coloured flecks on a white rope, and one of those really heavy clips. Then I got a rope halter made with this other company, and got a matching 12 ft lead, and its thinner than my old ropes, and handles much better. Lighter, but still heavy enough. It has a loop of rope spliced over at the end, and you just feed the rope through it to attach it. I like this more than clips because I think the clips are just too heavy, and often quite clumsy. If I feel I will need to unclip it regularly I just use a caribiner between the rope and halter, that way I can also replace the clip if it rusts or breaks, instead of having to replace the whole rope. 

I think the big thing is how you like it. I've seen many ropes that just didn't feel right, they were too thick, too heavy, too rough. It's not that complex, its just rope, but some just feel better than others. Pretty much all of them will do the job, just some will be better for you. 

Pick one with a good clip though, if you get a clip. I really can't stand those ones, I think they're called bullsnaps, but they seem to be on so many long leads. I like bolt snaps more but they seem to rust and break easier.


----------



## AllHorseStuff (Jun 17, 2011)

Saskia said:


> I used to have the heavy "natural horsemanship" style ones, with the red or other coloured flecks on a white rope, and one of those really heavy clips. Then I got a rope halter made with this other company, and got a matching 12 ft lead, and its thinner than my old ropes, and handles much better. Lighter, but still heavy enough. It has a loop of rope spliced over at the end, and you just feed the rope through it to attach it. I like this more than clips because I think the clips are just too heavy, and often quite clumsy. If I feel I will need to unclip it regularly I just use a caribiner between the rope and halter, that way I can also replace the clip if it rusts or breaks, instead of having to replace the whole rope.
> 
> I think the big thing is how you like it. I've seen many ropes that just didn't feel right, they were too thick, too heavy, too rough. It's not that complex, its just rope, but some just feel better than others. Pretty much all of them will do the job, just some will be better for you.
> 
> Pick one with a good clip though, if you get a clip. I really can't stand those ones, I think they're called bullsnaps, but they seem to be on so many long leads. I like bolt snaps more but they seem to rust and break easier.


I've heard many people tell me the same thing about the weight of Natural Horsemanship equipment, some find it cumbersome.

Were you talking about the twist snap for the snap you dislike? The bull snap are similar to bolt snaps except that you pull same out towards you to open instead of straight down.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I usually go to Tractor Supply and pick out the one I think is prettiest and matches the tack I already have.. 

I hate cotton lead ropes. Jut my preference. I find them harder to tie and untie and that they fall apart much easier than a nylon lead rope. I believe my lead rope is 12'. But I only use my leadrope for leading and tying, so length isn't a huge deal for me.

Also hate bull snaps. I have a terrible time trying to open them and keep them open long enough to attach to a halter. Especially when it's cold and I have gloves or mittens on. I've never used a twist snap before, but I much prefer bolt snaps.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I hate bull snaps too. 

I have an extremely thick cotton lead rope that's 6' long with a giant knot on the end that's perfect for thwapping a misbehaving horse.

I prefer them short, less rope to worry about the horse getting tangled in or stepping on especially if a kiddo, who isn't paying attention, is leading the horse. If I am going to lunge a horse, I use a flat cotton lunge line that's at least 35' long, not a lead rope.

That being said, I discovered the hard way that really thick cotton lead ropes can't be used to tie to a trailer. I ended up tying a beyond nervous, spastic 5yr old (his first trailer trip) to the trailer with a 40ft lunge line and that was a giant PIA! Pathetic thing is that I own at least 2 dozen thin cotton or nylon lead ropes and didn't bring any of them with us.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

AllHorseStuff said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I wrote a short article on how to pick the best natural horsemanship lead rope for your horse.
> 
> ...


I HATE bull snaps, for some reason my fingers just can't work them one handed. I have a Parelli lead rope and I LOVE it, but the twist snap broke and I need to find another one to fix it with. I actually LIKE the twist snap a lot, it works better to shank a disrespectful horse with than either the bull snaps or the regular clip snaps that come on most lead ropes. I DO like the heavier marine ropes that most of the NH guys use. For just leading and tying though, I like cotton. Doesn't burn my hands if someone gets stupid and if I have to cut it, it's cheaper than the nylon ones (I HATE THOSE) or the NH leads.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I love my 12 foot cotton braided lead rope with a bull snap on it.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I pick a lead rope based first on how it feels in my hands and second on the color. I have a 6-ft rolled cotton lead in black for my mare. I've used longer leads, but have found that I don't have as much control with them. From my years at the track, I've learned to stay as close to the horse's shoulder as possible in a spook and I can go along easier in a 6-ft length. It's a personal preference for me, although I do have a much longer lunge line.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm very picking about my ropes too. I specifically look to the ones designed for "Leading the horse".


----------



## AllHorseStuff (Jun 17, 2011)

*Natural Horsemanship Lead Ropes*



Delfina said:


> I hate bull snaps too.


I did not realize how many people disliked bull snaps! I offer a choice between bull snaps and twist snaps for the lead ropes I sell, but it sounds like people prefer bolt snaps?

Bull Snap









Twist Snap









Bolt Snap









It's useless to offer something people don't like. Thank you everybody for the feedback, I'll try to make natural horsemanship lead ropes with bolt snaps from now on.

-Hadrien


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Call me silly -I use lead ropes for leading, lunge lines for lunging.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Add me to the hating bull snaps list, I refuse to buy leads with them on.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

mls said:


> Call me silly -I use lead ropes for leading, lunge lines for lunging.


Same here. I've never felt the need to lunge my horse while going from the barn to turnout or vice versa.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Delfina said:


> Same here. I've never felt the need to lunge my horse while going from the barn to turnout or vice versa.


Or before you leg up?! :lol:


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't see how lunging a horse randomly would work anyways. If I don't have a lunge whip my horse would stand there, look at me like I was crazy and investigate my pockets in hopes of cookies. 

That and there's no way I'm going to lunge a horse with anything shorter than a 30' line. It's hard on their joints and while I've never had any of my horses kick at me while being lunged, should I ever have one that did, I'll be very happy that they are way too far away to reach me.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> I'm very picking about my ropes too. I specifically look to the ones designed for "Leading the horse".


Who knew there'd be such angst over 'proper' lead ropes?

I think mine might clash with my trailer, the horrors! Guess I'd better buy all new ones to match. Oooh, and halters to match the new lead lines! Skips happily off to TSC to spend the mortgage money..... :wink:


----------



## AllHorseStuff (Jun 17, 2011)

mls said:


> Call me silly -I use lead ropes for leading, lunge lines for lunging.


Lunge lines are definitely a good choice when lunging. They allow horses to lunge on a bigger circle.

Natural Horsemanship Lead ropes are designed to be an all-around training tool. You can lead, do groundwork, and lunge with these ropes. Like everything else, they offer both advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am in love with my lead rope with the twist snap, so much easier than a bull snap.
I like the longer lead ropes, i think mines about 12 ft, just so if i ever want to send my horse out of my space or away from me if I'm trying to do something, or make her move her feet.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

I use one of these
1/2" Yacht Braid Leads & Lunge Lines by Sunset Halters
10 foot, brass swivel snap. (Add me to the list of those who can't manage bull snaps, especially after they get a little dirt in them)

I find it perfect for my use.
It's short enough to keep control, long enough to tie around something large or to reach around behind me for that perfect smack with the built-in popper.
The loop at the top makes it easy to replace the snap when (not if) it gets broken, stuck closed, etc.
It's comfortable to hold.

Costs more, but it's worth it to me.


----------



## Fancy14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Another kind of snap to add to the mix is the one Jonathan Field has on his leads: Jonathan Field Horsemanship. 

I have this lead and prefer it to the twist-style of Parelli's. I find the twist-style tends to collect dust and dirt, making it more difficult to open over time. The one Jonathan has does take some getting used to, but is quite simple to use after a few tries. 

While both are designed to break-away quickly in an emergency, I've also seen horses break bull-snaps, so that feature is pretty low on my priority list. I never tie a horse with a lead that *doesn't* have a snap, for that reason, though (just tightens if they pull).


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

My favorite rope! Brute Ropes - The best lead you'll ever need!


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

I've actually never paid much attention to the lead ropes I use - other than preferring a semi-sturdy rope and a bolt snap (add me to the don't really care for bull snaps club - they're annoying when its cold, I'm wearing gloves, the lead gets dirty, etc). I'm interested to see this debate, I never knew there was so much passion in this topic.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I, personally, love bull snaps. I won't buy a lead that doesn't have one on it, haha.
I'm the only one at my barn that uses them, but I'm also the only one normally dealing with the horses where I even need to do more than just hold the lead rope loosely. I like the fact that the bull snaps feel/look stronger than the bolt snaps I see on everyone else's leads. 
And, unlike everyone else, I think the bull snaps are easier to open and hook to a lead than a bolt snap, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

AllHorseStuff said:


> I did not realize how many people disliked bull snaps! I offer a choice between bull snaps and twist snaps for the lead ropes I sell, but it sounds like people prefer bolt snaps?
> 
> Bull Snap
> 
> ...


 
If we like the twist can we still get that as an option? And would you sell me just a twist so I can repair my current line?

**ETA** Your bull snaps look like I could handle them with one hand. Most of the bullsnaps I'm used to don't have that little 'beak' that you can hook a thumb on and pull them open, they're totally smooth and frustrating.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

AllHorseStuff said:


> Natural Horsemanship Lead ropes are designed to be an all-around training tool. You can lead, do groundwork, and lunge with these ropes. Like everything else, they offer both advantages and disadvantages.


And how does that differ from any other lunge line, other than having the NH words in front of it? 

Any lunge line can be held shorter, so you can lead. 
Any lunge line can be used for groundwork. 
And Any lunge lunge can be used for lunging. 

What am I missing?


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

AlexS said:


> And how does that differ from any other lunge line, other than having the NH words in front of it?
> 
> Any lunge line can be held shorter, so you can lead.
> Any lunge line can be used for groundwork.
> ...


 
Isn't lunging a type of groundwork anyway?

I find lunge lines much more versatile as they can be adjusted over a greater amount of lengths than what is basically an extended lead rope.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Both my leads are natural horsemanship leads, they are 10ft but have no snap. Both came with bull snaps which I absolutely HATE. I also dislike twist snaps and bolt snaps aren't much better.

The reason I like my NH leads is that they have the leather poppers built in so they have bite if I need to be firm. I have written my name and my horses' names on both of them.

I free lunge in a round pen rather than using any lead or line. I just find it easier to manage. My horse can't get tangled and I can't get the rope around my feet.

If I led with a 'normal' lead I would have to have a schooling whip on me the whole time I handle as my young horse can get rude and I need something that has some bite to put her in her place when she steps out of line. My older horse is always respectful in a rope halter but gets rude in a flat nylon or leather halter, and I like having that little extra just in case.

I do not, however, subscribe to NH teachings. I do not like Parelli, I don't want to handle my horse in that manner. I have used some of the PNH games and methods and have had success... I am just not into the religious "this is the only way" bull that PP and his followers spout.

I will not use a lead that is likely to give me rope burns IF my horse spits the dummy. Rope burns are painful and all horses have their moments.

Once all that has been addressed and my ropes have a) no snap, b) poppers on the end, and c) less chance of causing rope burns, I then look at colour... has to look nice on my horse after all!


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> **ETA** Your bull snaps look like I could handle them with one hand. Most of the bullsnaps I'm used to don't have that little 'beak' that you can hook a thumb on and pull them open, they're totally smooth and frustrating.


I hate the standard (old style) bull snaps, which I think are the ones most people do not like as well. The newer ones with the "Beak" are great!!! I feel they are much stronger than bolt snaps and easiter to work than the twist snaps. I love the fact that you can work them one handed like a bolt snap.

I (like i'm sure most of us do) have several styles of lead ropes. When working with a well trained horse I like to use a short 6-8 foot cotton or nylon lead rope. When I am workign with my 4 year old barely halter broke mare I use a 14 foot NH style lead rope (fairly light weight, good motion, and weighted end with a popper. It has a soon to be replaced twist clip on a spliced end). That rope gives me a tool to work with and that entra space with ability to still control the horse when needed. But is not so long me and my clumsy tendencies trip over it.


----------

